# Didn't find any shrooms ... but I found this!



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Went for a walk in the woods this weekend looking for shrooms. No shrooms but this little bugger made my day!  





























You can get a little better view in the photo gallery.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Very neat! I always feel very lucky to stumble upon a new fawn.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Same thing happened to us yesterday. I think it is a once in a life time opportunity.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Nice pics BowDad.


----------



## henryboy32 (Feb 9, 2000)

Saw a fawn Friday while hunting mushrooms as well. An hour later and the fawn was still in the same spot.


----------

